# Axle bushings convert plastic to brass 941-0245



## 67ghiaTIV (Jan 31, 2014)

Is it possible to change out the plastic bushing part number 941-0245 with the brass hex flange bearing ive seen on others?
Not sure what the measurements are I'm still fighting to get the seized wheels off on the snowblower......

Thanks


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if you got the right tools anything is possible. i think i had tried using older mtd brass bushings but they were too large for the holes in the tractor. if you had the right equipment you could machine them down and make them fit. also it would likely be easier to install bearing than it would be to go with brass bushings. 
couldn't find the right size in 2 bolt on the website but they are available in 4 bolt for sure


https://www.princessauto.com/en/4-bolt-standard-duty-flange-mount-bearing-assemblies/product/PA1000001321?skuId=3870185


----------

